# What's this forum for, anyways?



## Ryan (Feb 10, 2014)

Since I made the suggestion for the creation of a forum of this type, I thought that I'd copy over what I hoped to accomplish here from my request thread.

We're already off to a good start with some excellent suggestions from Charlie (and others).

Hopefully this forum will help us get engaged and make our support for passenger rail known!



RyanS said:


> Most of us love Amtrak.
> 
> Some of you are very active in organizations (NARP and state-level) that work in this area. I'm not, and while I'd like to do more, I don't have the amount of time that I'd like to devote. But I have some time available and don't know what to do with it.
> 
> ...


(if the staff thinks it appropriate, this might make a good thread to "pin" to the top of the forum to give people an idea of what it's here for)


----------



## jis (Feb 10, 2014)

Another use might be to discuss the actions of rail advocacy groups and how to influence them. I have found on occasions that rail advocacy groups sometimes do completely bizarre things. When such happens, e.g. NARP sitting with its thumbs up its you know what without saying anything while Amtrak proceeded to destroy the Broadway Limited/Three Rivers, and let it just happen, we could bring such issues up, discuss it here and possibly take a concerted action to have the advocacy group change their approach, or at least try.


----------

